# Asian Carp no Rush Job On Study



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Milwaukee Journal Sentinel 2/17/11 Dan Egan Title, No Rush Job on Study. Hi-lites, Barrier no good for fish under 6 inches, refuse to release data. Read it for yourself, I need not say more.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

link...... http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/116419819.html


----------

